# fat blenny



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

hi my tank(55 gal.saltwater) was in a bad state (green water like a green hell)i found out the filter was bad. I bought a killer filter and it was working wonders, but when i saw my blenny he was as fat as ever. he is a lawnmower blenny. he swims kind of tilted from time to time, and he is always curled up when resting. i also noticed he breathes a lot faster. the thing that makes me worry the most is he(or she i cant tell,hints?) is shy. he/she was one of my most active fish in the tank, but now anytime i even enter the room i can see it hide. other fish leave it alone and it eats normally any ideas?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.:wave:

What are your water parameters? Check your ammonia. It could be the cause of green water. Do you have UV sterilizer? It will help eliminate the green floating algae but you must also determine the exact cause of green water.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Depending upon where and what you are doing with all this algae it could be rotting in a filter causing water fouling issues. That much green algae, I'd have to say you have much larger problems ahead. What caused the problem in the first place? Over feeding? Over stocking? No attention to the tank? As you "cure" one problem it may create, or expose, new problems such as your upset blennie. It must have been really bad to not have seen your fish through it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

There was probably more wrong with your tank than a bad filter. Can you tell us more about it such as the water parameters. And what lighting you have and how long you run it. You need to figure out what caused the problem.


----------



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

:shock: ....i left to tijuana for a few days and left my tank to the care of my neighbor and got back the other day and i was slowly approaching the tank and my blenny was goin' in and out of a piece of live rock(its favorite place in the tank)and it kept coming in and out and every time it did, it was spitting out little round balls. they were like little brown sort of red balls, it would spit them out then swallow them and enter again i tried to look in close but it suddenly went in. it has become very skinny since i left and my neighbor said it looked dead one day i barely bought it a few weeks ago. are they eggs or what. should i leave them alone or should i do something. check this out he keeps attacking my trigger. he is not even as big as him and he goes crazy everytime the trigger goes near the rock. should i remove him? or the trigger? sorry but i have no cam for this, can someone help?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's not like your blenny managed to lay eggs?:blueshake: I rarely heard of marine fish breeding in private aquaria. All those details you provided makes me think she's defending her eggs.


----------



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

i went to the pet store and they said its normal, but the eggs are probably unfertallized


----------

